# Hallo ihr aus dem Forum



## Fossy (23. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ihr aus dem Forum, 
hab heute beschlossen mich mit meinem Teich in diesem Forum anzumelden. Ich kamm beim durchstöbern der Beiträge schon manchmal ganz schön ins schwärmen was für riesige Teiche so manch einer hier besitzt. 
Mein Teich gleicht da schon im Verhältnis eher einer größeren Pfütze.
Als ich anfang 2005 angefangen habe meinen Traum von einem Teich in eine Planung umzusetzen war er noch Riesengroß. Jedoch schrumpfte er auf ein Fertigbecken mit ca. 200x150x65 zusammen. Obwohl mir viele Bekante vom Bau abgeraten haben ging ich so ende März dann mit Schaufel und Spitzhacke zum Lochgraben in den Garten. Ich find dies ist mir gut gelungen. Nach dem der Teich bepflanzt hatte und er dann einige Wochen mit Pumpe, Filter usw. gelaufen ist, habe ich noch zwei __ Schnecken und noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen/ Bitterlinge eingesetzt. Meine Kinder sind begeistert und sehr interresirt was sich da so im und am Wasser alles so aufhält. Die Fisch und Schnecken scheinen sich jedenfalls sichtlich wohlzufühlen denn sie haben sich enorm vermehrt. Bei jedem gang durch den Baumark ist eine station immer die Abteilung Wasserpflanzen bzw. Teichpflanzen. Ich Hoffe nur das es jetzt bald wieder schon wird damit der Teich wieder aus seinem Winterschlaf erwacht und wir auch 2006 wieder viele interresante Beobachtungen machen können.
Ich denke auch das ich in diesem Forum viel Antworten auf meine Fragen finden werde und vileicht auch dem einen oder anderen meine noch wachsenden Erfahrungen weitergeben kann.
Zum Abschluß mochte ich nich alle Mitglieder diese Forums grüßen.


PS.: Bild vom Teich ist kurz nach Entstehung.


----------



## Thorsten (23. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo fossy,

gelungene Vorstellung.

*Herzlich Willkommen bei uns*, viel Spaß beim stöbern,lesen und fragen stellen


----------



## Dodi (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo, Fossy!

Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns!

Bei Fragen zum Teich kann Dir _hier_ bestimmt geholfen werden.

Wie ich sehe, hast Du ja eigentlich noch viel mehr Platz für einen Teich... der wird sich doch bestimmt in absehbarer Zeit vergrößern, wenn Du so richtig auf den "Geschmack" gekommen bist.

Viel Spaß hier - ich freue mich auf viele Bilder!


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo Fossy,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!
Wir helfen immer, wo und wie wir können 

Bei den meisten ist der erste Teich klein und dann folgen einige Umbauten/Vergrößerungen... ist völlig normal.
Schade, dass Dein Teich bei der Planung immer mehr schrumpfte.. bei vielen ist es anders herum. 
Meiner konnte gar nicht groß genug werden- nur die Finanzen gaben gewisse Grenzen vor. Es war allerdings auch nicht der erste Teich.
Daher auch schon die Erfahrung, je größer der Teich, desto stabiler das Gleichgewicht und die Wasserwerte.

Also, wenn Du umbauen/vergrößern möchtest; nur Mut!


----------



## Armin501 (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo Fossy,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Du bist sicherlich hier gut aufgehoben.

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum möchtest du n i c h t alle im Forum grüßen?

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

@Armin,

gute Frage. Warum will er n i c h alle grüssen. Hmmmmm. :?
Absicht oder doch ein Tippfehler? i und o liegen auf der Tastatur direkt nebeneinander. hmmmmmmm :? 

Ist bestimmt ein Verbuchslung der Wechstaben oder so.


----------



## Fossy (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Sorry! Natürlich wollte ich *alle* Mitglieder grüßen. Gleich beim Einstand unangenem aufgefallen.  
Trotzdem herzlichen Dank für die netten Rückmeldungen. Pflanzmäßig hat sich schon im letzten Jahr viel im und am Teich viel verändert. Ich denke auch daß ich noch irgenwann an der Teichgröße was ändern werde. Abert erst mal warten bis meine Jungs etwas größer sind (billige Arbeitskräfte zum graben )


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo Fossy,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen!  

Bei technischen Fragen zum Forum kannste Dich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## Armin501 (24. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Hallo ihr aus dem Forum*

Hallo Fossy,

nicht unangenehm, sieh das von der lustigen Seite,

wir machen alle Fehler, am besten sind die Fehler über die man lachen tuht.


Gruß Armin


----------

